# Pellet Storage/Changing pellet flavors?



## mccumath (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Just got my pellets organized and a spot in the garage fixed up for storage. Was wondering how all of the pellet smoking folks organized their pellets. Need to get 2 more buckets and add a couple other pellet flavors to the mix. Here are mine:













image (1).jpeg



__ mccumath
__ Aug 22, 2013






I also found a Youtube video for changing out pellet flavors quickly and easily (may have even been someone on the forum). Invested in a "Buckethead" Home Depot Wet/Dry vac and use it exclusively for changing pellets. Just a vacuum that mounts to a 5 gallon bucket of any kind. Vacuum out pellets from the hopper, pour into appropriate bucket, and load hopper with different flavor. Both me and my grandfather-in-law thought it was a great idea, bought one each, and started using them. Works really well, and if my basement ever floods (although unlikely) I have a backup to my ShopVac. Works perfect, and at only $22.00, makes life really easy! What methods do you guys use to change out pellets?













image.jpeg



__ mccumath
__ Aug 22, 2013


----------



## lizard55033 (Aug 23, 2013)

Great looking idears


----------



## seenred (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd heard of those little 5 gallon shop vacs, but yours is the first one I've seen...nice setup.  I usually just leave the pellets in the hopper til I cook 'em through the burn pot.  For that reason, I generally try to not put more pellets in the hopper at any one time than I estimate I'll use on that particular cook.  I like to use an amazin tube smoker in the pit for any preferred added smoke flavor.

Red


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 23, 2013)

I like your storage rack - very nice!  I have a series of tubs - similar to what you show, one for each variation of pellets I have, but they are just stacked - not as nicely put up on racks.

I use a small, 3-inch wide feed scoop I got from my local farm feed & supply store to scoop pellets from my hopper if I need to change flavors.  It cleans everything down to the auger.  The small amount remaining in the auger gets burned our pretty quickly, so I don't feel a need to vacuum it out.

I try to avoid doing this much, as every time I handle the pellets like this, I generate a little more dust, so I also try to guestimmate how much of each flavor I need for a particular smoke in the hoppers.


----------



## smoknastro (Mar 1, 2014)

I like your shelving and the buckethead sounds like a good idea - curious if it breaks down the pellets much?.

I use Kingsford caddy from Lowes.. I put a UPS shipping sleeve on the outside so that I can put the pellet type on an index card and change it easily. These containers hold 40 lbs of pellets nicely. So far I just use an old plastic scoop to move the pellets and a funnel made from newspaper to fill my amazin tube smoker. Hers a pic of my setup... I need to get a couple more but Lowes is out of them right now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG-20140228-00174.jpg



__ smoknastro
__ Mar 1, 2014


----------



## migraine (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't go though as many pellets as you guys but the two things that come to mind are the airtight  stackable storage containers with screw off lids at petsmart  item # 2811537.  I like these because they are rectangular shaped and stack.  Because they are made for dog food, I'd assume they are food grade, but not sure if that matters for storing pellets. around $37.00 each is steep 

Homedepot sells that same type of lid that screw on to a regular 5 gallon bucket.

 Model # 5GAMMA6.  Not sure if these are food grade.  around $7.00, not including the bucket

~~ both of the above include air tights seals.

.-Brian


----------



## cook shack pg (Mar 24, 2014)

I use the Homer buckets.  My Cookshack PG500 has a pellet dump and I love it.


----------



## phrett (Apr 2, 2014)

I use the Bucket Head vac to clean my hopper, but now find I don't switch pellets very often.  After a few years or tasting and testing many, many different pellets and "flavors" I can't say it makes a difference other than one or two "super" pellets that truely make a taste difference.  Mixing pellet types just doesn't make any difference to most, although it is fun to experiment.


----------

